
Don't invent, evolve - gongfudoi
http://www.economist.com/science/tq/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10202662
======
mercurio
The article has some really great examples, though it's important to note that
this is not a new technique, but one that Moore's law has finally made
relevant. More importantly, this works for the kind of design that humans are
really bad at. The search space is really vast, there are no good techniques
to manually find the optimum, and the output can be judged objectively.

I imagine it'll only become more powerful and widely applicable with time.

